# I love my USP9



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

It's not dainty, or even pretty. But it gets it done.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Very nice. I've had one of those along with several other HKs over the past few years. Currently, I have 1 HK - a new P2000 I just bought.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The HKs are sweet weapons. Very nice!! :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## jyo (Jan 12, 2011)

Being stuck here in Kalifornia, I am limited to 10 rd mags except for the "Pre-ban" mags I bought before Jan.1, 2000---so I picked-up another USPf in 9mm so I can use my older 15 rd magazines and be legal!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice


----------

